# Ford mower deck



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

The tractor I just picked up came with a 4 foot Ford mower deck. The previous owner must have pulled it nose down and wore the skid plates off both sides. I'm looking for a fix but I do not have access to a welder. Has anyone made this type of repair with something that could be bolted on?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Most of the old tractors cannot hold a rotary mower at a given cutting height, the lift drifts down and the skid plates drag on the ground. 

Instead of trying to fix the skid plates, I suggest that you obtain
a mower deck height stabilizer system as illustrated below. These are available from a number of sources on the internet (less than $50), or you can make your own. This system will hold the deck off the ground and you will no longer need the skid plates. With this system, you are free to lift the mower at any time, but when lowered it will go down the pre-set height. 

a


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

pretty much the same thing I did with the 9N only I used a carabiner to shorten the length


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Most of the old tractors cannot hold a rotary mower at a given cutting height, the lift drifts down and the skid plates drag on the ground.
> 
> Instead of trying to fix the skid plates, I suggest that you obtain
> a mower deck height stabilizer system as illustrated below. These are available from a number of sources on the internet (less than $50), or you can make your own. This system will hold the deck off the ground and you will no longer need the skid plates. With this system, you are free to lift the mower at any time, but when lowered it will go down the pre-set height.
> ...


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

Genius! Thanks for the tip sixbales.


----------

